# Temporary Long Run Natural Gas Line to Portable Generator, Need input.



## dmark1867 (Feb 28, 2021)

I am looking for input regarding running a temporary Natural Gas Line to Portable Generator on a temporariy basis.

I am not interested in burying any type of cable (would not work with my situaion). I am not concerned about cable being critter proof. This will only be used during power outages which will most likely be less then 5 days per year (and even that is unlikely). Most of the time the Natural Gas hose will be kept in a storage box in my shed.

I plan on purchasing a DuroMax XP13000EH which I am going to convert to run off of Natural Gas.

The gas company guy came out and stated that I have 9 1/2 inches of water column (WC) measured at my meter. I consulted with a plumber to install a 1" ball valve shutoff ouside right after my meter and before gas line enters my home, the gas company said this would be fine.

For my application I need a 50 foot run. This is due to my layout and this is the best that can be done given my situation, it would be nice to have a 100 foot cable, but I will be able to manage with 50 feet. 

I am assuming I need 1" Hose based on

This BTU chart supplied to me by MB Sturgis Inc. / Calóre Equipment:


https://deutschl.000webhostapp.com/BTU_Chart.jpg



& 






Propane Á natural gas consumption rates


Propane and natural gas consumption rates of generators



www.generatorjoe.net




BTU consumption chart based on generator/engine size and load
20 Horsepower Engine (which the XP13000EH is) uses 200,000 BTU at 100% Load

With that stated, the 1" 50 ft hoses are very expensive

My biggest question is, would the cheapest of the following hose options work?

Continental Contitech 1 in. LPG Delivery Pro Hose Assembly








Continental Contitech 1 in. LPG Delivery Pro Hose Assembly


Since 1975, JME has been a trusted distributor of petroleum equipment, loading systems, sanitary supplies, fire safety products, and industrial parts. Shop now to see why 1000s of customers have chosen us as their preferred provider.




www.jmesales.com




50ft is $246.30

Gas-Flo 1 in. Low Temperature Type I Propane Delivery Hose








Gas-Flo 1 in. Low Temperature Type I Propane Delivery Hose


Since 1975, JME has been a trusted distributor of petroleum equipment, loading systems, sanitary supplies, fire safety products, and industrial parts. Shop now to see why 1000s of customers have chosen us as their preferred provider.




www.jmesales.com




50 ft is $272.43









1" Quick Connect Gas Connector | MB Sturgis


Used for connecting very high BTU output outdoor cooking appliances, construction heaters, and standby generators to a permanent gas supply via quick disconnect. *Standard Hose Length is 10 Feet. Be sure to check our sizing information to ensure the correct item order. *IF YOUR ON...




www.caloreequipment.com




$426.00

Thanks for any suggestions regarding which hose to purchase.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where is the electric meter, is it close to the natural gas meter?


----------



## dmark1867 (Feb 28, 2021)

About 100 feet away


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
how large of house?

where is the breaker box and how far is it to the gas meter?

most of the time you want to keep the gas run as short as you can...

do you have a basement?
if so is it finished ceiling or drop in tiles?


----------



## dmark1867 (Feb 28, 2021)

I am going to run a 50' 1" flexible gas hose on a VERY temporarily basis to the generator just when needed for power outages. I already talked to my home owners insurance, local city inspector, local licensed plumber, and a representative from the power and gas companies (he pulled my meter and tested water column, more then enough) came out onsite and signed off on it. It is a unique layout and situation but I think I have it squared away at this point.


----------



## AaronTexas (Oct 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hummm
> how large of house?
> 
> where is the breaker box and how far is it to the gas meter?
> ...





dmark1867 said:


> I am going to run a 50' 1" flexible gas hose on a VERY temporarily basis to the generator just when needed for power outages. I already talked to my home owners insurance, local city inspector, local licensed plumber, and a representative from the power and gas companies (he pulled my meter and tested water column, more then enough) came out onsite and signed off on it. It is a unique layout and situation but I think I have it squared away at this point.


what hose did you end up going with, and why? I am looking to do the same set up you described, except maybe a longer gas hose.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

AaronTexas said:


> what hose did you end up going with, and why? I am looking to do the same set up you described, except maybe a longer gas hose.


This is 3/4" and 33ft, but this is what I am using and it seems to work pretty good. We got a tap installed off the main line in to the house - that all is 1" then I down-size to the 3/4" line post-union. 

The line is poly coated aluminum. It has a bit of coil memory initially, but you can pull it out real easy.

This line is not good if you are rolling and unrolling it constantly, but in an infrequent temporary install it will get you by. 









Gas Flex 3/4" GAS Tubing Pipe KIT 33 Ft with 2 Fittings GasFlex Natural GAS Propane - - Amazon.com


Gas Flex 3/4" GAS Tubing Pipe KIT 33 Ft with 2 Fittings GasFlex Natural GAS Propane - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

dmark1867 said:


> I am looking for input regarding running a temporary Natural Gas Line to Portable Generator on a temporariy basis.
> 
> I am not interested in burying any type of cable (would not work with my situaion). I am not concerned about cable being critter proof. This will only be used during power outages which will most likely be less then 5 days per year (and even that is unlikely). Most of the time the Natural Gas hose will be kept in a storage box in my shed.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that I have a duromax 12000 and I put a 3/4" T right on my meter and run a 50ft 3/4" natural gas hose that I got from AB3power.com and it runs perfect and has some volume to spare (I have to tune the gas down a little at the load block). Just make sure you use full port ball valves and a quality NG conversion kit and you should be fine. My meter states 6-8" of pressure on the label.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

AaronTexas said:


> what hose did you end up going with, and why? I am looking to do the same set up you described, except maybe a longer gas hose.


I have a 50 ft 3/4" natural gas hose with quick connect fittins from AB3power.com that works great with my duromax 12000.


----------

